# wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?



## HD4ever (25. August 2006)

Moin !
würde an meinem Boot noch gern ne kleine zusätzliche Windschutzscheibe anbauen, ähnlich so eine wie die auf dem Bild gezeigt an ner größeren Orkney.
Müßte sich doch evtl aus ner Plexiglasscheibe o.ä. irgendwie selber bauen lassen ?
aber wie den Halter dafür machen ? Holz ?
schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, aber so das richtige noch nicht eingefallen ... |kopfkrat
jemand das schon mal gemacht ? Tips ? #c


----------



## friggler (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

Als Material würde Ich Makrolon empfehlen. Makrolon bricht nicht und lässt sich problemlos bearbeiten.

 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

den Begriff hab ich ja noch nie gehört ... #c

*Polycarbonat*

*(Weitergeleitet von Makrolon)*

*Polycarbonate* sind synthetische Polymere aus der Familie der Polyester, und zwar aus Kohlensäure und Diolen.
 Handelsnamen sind unter anderem: _Makrolon_ der Bayer AG oder _Lexan_ der Kunststoffsparte von General Electric.
1953 wurde das erste industriell relevante Polycarbonat (Kurzzeichen *PC*) von Hermann Schnell bei der Bayer AG entwickelt. Dieses basierte auf 2,2-Bis(4-hydroxyphenyl)-propan (*Bisphenol A*).
 Polycarbonate sind glasklar, einfärbbar, schweißbar und klebbar, außerdem sehr dimensionsstabil und besitzen eine hohe Schlagzähigkeit. Daher werden sie für Spritzgussartikel, wie zum Beispiel für die Herstellung von CDs und Isolierfolien eingesetzt. Ein weiteres großes Einsatzgebiet sind Motorrad- und sonstige Helme.
 Ihre Struktur ist amorph bis gering kristallin, sie sind hart und schlagzäh.


----------



## friggler (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

Jepp ist genau wie beschrieben! Hatte so schnell keinen Link parat.
Makrolon ist "glasklar, einfärbbar, schweißbar und klebbar, außerdem sehr dimensionsstabil und besitzen eine hohe Schlagzähigkeit". 
Kannst Du mit Kreissäge/Stichsäge sägen (richtiges Blatt und Geschwindigkeit!!!), kalt und warm biegen, bohren und haltbare Gewinde einschneiden usw. Auch bei Kälte bricht es nicht so schnell. Zur Schlagzähigkeit nur soviel...Ich verwende 6mm als Kugelfang fürs LG...

Nur als Idee-Wenn es etwas anders als auf dem Foto aussehen kann...
Du könntest die Scheibe rechts und links 30-40 cm länger nehmen als auf dem Pic.
Mittels Kantbank oder Schraubstock den Überstand im 90° Winkel umbiegen.
Dann hättest Du am Ende re+li auch noch ein Stück Scheibe.
Dadurch wird es in sich stabil. Dachrundung aus der Scheibe sägen. Mit geeignetem Silikon aufkleben und nach Geschmack anschliessend unten eine umlaufende Zierkante.

Genauso wie auf dem Bild ginge auch wäre aber grösserer Aufwand...
Als Anregung:
Könntest 2 oder 3 ca. 3cm hohe Streifen Makrolon 6-8mm? in exakt der Dachrundung schneiden. Diese dann mit Gewinde und Schrauben (oder kleben) als Fuß verwenden. Nach Bedarf z.B. mit Oberfräse dem Fuß ein Profil verpassen und die Scheibe anschrauben oder kleben.

Wär so das erste was mir einfiele...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

danke schon mal !
mal gucken ob man sowas irgendwo auftreiben kann .....
kennst da nicht was hier in HH ? soviel brauch ich davon ja nicht ....


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

hast post!


----------



## wemmi02 (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

Moin   

Schau mal bei dem Laden 

http://www.ruegg.de/  oder  http://www.ruegg.de/ProdukteAcryl.htm

Die haben manchmal auch Reste 

Gruß Norbert


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

das sieht ja evtl. schon mal passend aus ...
nen Rest würd mir schon reichen |rolleyes
sone komplette Platte würd ich ja noch nich mal in dern Keller bis zur Werkbank bekommen .... :q


----------



## friggler (25. August 2006)

*AW: wie Windschutzscheibe fürs Boot am besten selber bauen oder woher ?*

Bei 123 gab es auch einen Händler der Zuschnitte verkauft hat. In einigen Baumärkten gibt es auch Platten in verschiedenen Grössen (ganze, halbe und 1/4el ) zu kaufen, sowie in einigen grösseren Bastelläden. Das Material ist aber etwas teurer und bei Platten wär der Verschnitt recht hoch. Aber du könntest es dir vorher ansehen.
Welche Maße bräuchtest Du ungefähr?

Andreas


----------

